# General Chat > General Discussion >  download free games

## Thai

Like local game stores, online game shop also sometimes offers promotions. To boost sales, they may even organize gaming competitions. If you're looking to meet avid gamers like yourself, do check out these events organized by the pc game shop 


Copying PC games
is one of the oldest forms of backups. Before, most consoles games came on cartridges that made copying them pretty much impossible. But since PC games have come on CDs and DVDs for years, making a backup of them has also been a possibility.

However, the game makers have gotten more and more savvy about encrypting them. This means it is almost impossible to make a working copy of a PC game unless you know the secrets. The following tips will get you up to speed and show just how easy it can be to backup your favorite games.

Before I go any further, I should point out you do not need any special hardware or DVDs to make great backups. In fact, I will show you a way to save money when it is time to burn the games to disc. Additionally, you don't need to modify your computer like you do when you copy some console games.

Actually, all that you need to make working copies is the right software.

This is the number one reason why people's games do not work when they back them up. PC games, as I have mentioned, have been copied for years. If you own the game, you are able to make a backup of it. But there are people out there that enjoy spreading illegal copies of games around, and that is where the problem lies. Luckily, with the right game copy software you can make working copies of your games and not worry about them getting scratched or destroyed.

When you copy PC games, you need to make sure that your software can decrypt the game data. This is important, because it allows you to transfer the data one to one when you burn it onto the new disc. This makes the difference between a working copy and a complete letdown.


If your game copy software cannot do this, you might be left with a surprise, some games will tease you and work to a certain point, others simply will not work at all.

Another good idea, and this is the one that will save you some money, don't buy the most expensive discs. If your DVD drive can burn to normal quality DVDs, don't waste your money on the high priced ones. The reason I say this is because the cheaper ones are usually more heavy duty, and they're harder to scratch.

When it comes time to transfer the data to the blank medium, I recommend doing so at a slower speed. This will ensure that the files are accurately transferred, and you are less likely to have errors.

But as I have already said, this all depends greatly on the program you use. Not all of them are created equal, some will say they work, but they are outdated and only work on your older games. Others might not be able to make perfect 1:1 copies, if you use these, your backups will probably be full of errors, missing critical game data.

----------


## abigsaunder

I also like to play free games. My favorite games which I have played many number of times are: Max Payne, GTA San Andreas, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, James Bond Blood Stone, Far Cry 2, Mass Effect 2, Medal of honor, Spiderman Shattered Dimensions and Civilization IV.

----------


## petrosteroid

According to me, there are lots of games online to download and you can download easily. But many games has lots of memory so I think it little difficult to download. I have just download few games like playing card games.

----------


## jasonprkr

There are many sharing sites as well as torrent sites from where you can easily download games. And, to download games with high speed of higher size there are many download accelerators available with which you can boost your downloading speed and even you can pause and resume your downloading process.

----------


## warnchrist

Thanks for sharing very good information here regarding online games. Online games are best for playing on any time. Some of small and less loading games online are such as Tom's trap for Jerry, Tetris, Sudoku and Tom and Jerry Refrigerator Raid Game. These are really mind refreshing games.

----------


## eddykim186

Thanks for sharing great information! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://bssgeek.com/services/site-development
http://bssgeek.com/butcher-direct.html
http://bssgeek.com/promotion/

----------

